# Global Billing - physician's bill for E/M services



## lostcode (Oct 17, 2012)

I have a pt who was admitted due to trauma and later died due to injuries while still in the hospital. A physician's bill for E/M services was denied due to global. This patient was seen by numerous physicians treating various conditions, cervical spine fracture, lung infiltrates/pneumonia, urology issues, etc. How is it possible to get a bill paid that's denied due to global?


----------



## bfontaine (Oct 18, 2012)

lostcode said:


> I have a pt who was admitted due to trauma and later died due to injuries while still in the hospital. A physician's bill for E/M services was denied due to global. This patient was seen by numerous physicians treating various conditions, cervical spine fracture, lung infiltrates/pneumonia, urology issues, etc. How is it possible to get a bill paid that's denied due to global?



Appeal the heck out it it!!  Send a letter with your appeal describing the patient's condition and multiple complaints.  These services should be paid because I would assume that the doctor's aren't all from the same tax ID and neither are they the same specialty.  That's the only time that I see you would have a problem.  Good luck!


----------



## ccihon (Oct 29, 2012)

It probably wouldn't hurt to get the Nurse's opinion on the care that was given.  I know, being an RN, I would help you get that appeal paid.  Sometimes having that clinical person there, helps to put the picture into perspective!  We are usually thinking what the physician is ordering! Sometimes it isn't easy to describe what is happening and even anticipating the outcome!

Good Luck!!!!

Char, RN, CPMA, CPC


----------

